# How to keep mosquito away from dog.



## aorourke (Apr 5, 2009)

We moved over from Scotland to Canada last summer and my dog got an allergic reaction to too many mosquito bites, his face puffed up but the vet says that with each reaction it is more severe. We were spraying him everytime he went outside but it was getting to the point that as soon as I moved my hand to where the spray was he would back away. So I ended up holding his collar and spraying then he could go out. Or I would already have the spray in my hand without him knowing. He's a very clever dog so not easy to fool. 

I was wondering if anyone knew of any type of collar I could use, or some other suggestion as to how to apply without him not wanting to go out because he's going to get sprayed. 

I am going to invest in something for the back garden that kills the mosquito's as we have 2 young kids as well. But we go on walks to the parks and on trails away from the house often.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

You can try Apple Cider Vinegar in his food. Use the unfiltered kind with "mother" in it. What ACV does is change the PH in their system and makes the dog not so tasty to take a bite out of. As a topical solution you can also take some white vinegar and mix it 50/50 with water and spray it on the dogs coat. Much safer and also works as a bug deterrant.


----------



## aorourke (Apr 5, 2009)

I'll try the ACV in his food, he has dried food so I hope the smell doesn't put him off. He's getting oil in his food at the moment as his skin is really dry due to the winter conditions. 

He doesn't like getting sprayed at all as we used that when he was little to stop some behaviour problem but can't remember which one. I have learned the proper way of training now.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

aorourke said:


> I'll try the ACV in his food, he has dried food so I hope the smell doesn't put him off. He's getting oil in his food at the moment as his skin is really dry due to the winter conditions.
> 
> He doesn't like getting sprayed at all as we used that when he was little to stop some behaviour problem but can't remember which one. I have learned the proper way of training now.


How much does your dog weigh? I have a 35-40 pound boxer that I give a tbls a day. But you want to work your way up to the full tablespoon, so start out slow until you know he can tolerate it. You might also want to mix some water in with his kibble so it will dilute the ACV a little. 

ACV also helps with skin problems and allergies...it's good stuff.


----------



## aorourke (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what he his weight is, haven't had him to the vet in a while. He was 45 pound in sept and I think he's put on a little weight over the winter as we couldn't get out as much as he needed but doesn't look fat, still looks healthy so I would guess about 50 to 55 pound. He's an English Springer Spaniel so he's a medium sized dog and will be 2 yrs in July. 
His food is Iams but am looking into changing that cos have read it's not the best to give him. I thought it was when we came over here to Canada 9 months ago. If I put water in his food he would just wolf it down and get fat, with keeping it dry I can leave the food out all day and he just east what he needs to.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

Maybe looking into K9 Advantix this helps to keep away and kill fleas,tick and mosquito's ..We use it on our Boston's since we are close to waterfront and really get them bad as soon as the weather is nice until about the fall. Here is a link for more info
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9535


----------



## aorourke (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks i'll look into that and probably start now as the weather is slowly getting better!


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Mosquitos are mainly attracted to the carbon dioxide we and our pets exhale. Dietary supplements will only have a limited effect. Advantix works well for many dogs. The propane fired mosquito traps are pretty effective, though maybe not as effective as the advertising literature suggests, and they are expensive to buy and operate. Probably worth the expense if your dog will eventually require e-vet visits for allergic reactions.


----------



## aorourke (Apr 5, 2009)

I have done some research into the mosquito traps and will probably have something in the garden and yes i'm sure it will be worth the expence as I don't fancy lots of vet visits if I can help it as he is usually pretty healthy.


----------

